# Weekly Competition 2014-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U F' R U' F2 U' F' R2
*2. *R2 U F' R F2 R2 U R' U2
*3. *U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 R' U' R'
*4. *R F R' F' U' R' U R2 U
*5. *F' R2 F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 F L2 D2 L' F' D L2 R' D2 U' R U' F'
*2. *U2 B2 U' R U R2 D B2 L D2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F U2 R2 L2 D2
*3. *B' L F' U D2 F L D2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 R'
*4. *R2 B U2 F' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 B R2 D F' U2 L D' F2 U F2 R' D2
*5. *D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 F L B D2 R2 F D2 L' F2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 D R2 D2 U2 L2 U F L U' B U L' U' B' F' Rw R2 F2 Rw2 B Rw B' Uw Rw2 Fw F L R U2 B2 Uw' Fw F Rw2 R' F L Rw2 D
*2. *B' F Rw' Fw D2 U L Rw' D' Uw' U F' L' Uw2 R2 U' Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 U' L D L2 U2 Rw' R2 Fw' F' D2 Fw' L2 R Fw' F2 Uw L2 Rw2 B' U
*3. *Rw' Fw2 F Uw U' F Rw' F2 D' Rw2 Fw' L2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 F' R D2 U' Rw D Uw2 R' B' R' F Uw2 F' R' U2 B2 R2 D2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' F Uw'
*4. *R' D2 R B2 F' L D' L2 Fw' F U2 Rw' R' Uw2 B Fw Rw' U2 L' R F L' D U2 L Fw2 L2 Fw' F' L' D2 F' Rw2 R2 D' L' U B Fw2 Rw
*5. *U' F' L Uw U2 Fw' Rw B' R2 Uw' R2 D Uw L' Rw' R' Uw2 U' Rw2 U' B2 F L2 Fw U' Rw2 R' U Fw Uw' Rw D' B' L' Rw Uw2 U' Fw F' L

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Lw' B L2 Fw' F2 Lw U2 Bw' U Rw' Uw' Rw' R2 Fw' Uw' L D U' L2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 D L' Lw2 Dw2 U L R' Dw' U Bw2 U' Lw' Fw' Uw2 Lw R' U2 Lw' R' F2 L Dw2 Uw' Bw Dw2 U' F2 R2 F' Lw' R' Dw2 Uw B' Lw2 B' D'
*2. *Lw B2 U2 R' Bw L Rw Dw' R B Bw2 F' D' Uw' Bw L' D' U2 Fw2 D Uw' L U Fw Dw2 B Lw' Bw' L Bw L2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Bw F' D L2 Rw D U' R' D Rw2 R F' U2 Fw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw Dw' B2 Dw2 L2 F U' Bw2 F2 Uw'
*3. *D' Fw D2 Dw2 R B' Fw2 F R2 U R2 B2 Lw2 R' D Uw B F' L' B2 R2 Fw R2 B2 Uw' Lw' R2 Fw2 D' Dw' Uw2 B Dw2 Fw Dw2 Uw' U2 L D' F' D2 Bw' F' D Dw2 U L2 D Dw2 U2 Bw' L' Bw Fw F' R F Rw2 U B2
*4. *Lw2 R2 Dw' Fw' F2 D' Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' U' Rw D' Dw2 L' Rw R' Uw' U Rw' F L2 R' B Dw2 U' Fw Lw Dw' Fw' Lw Rw' Fw2 F Lw2 R2 Bw' L2 Fw Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 L Lw2 R2 Uw' F Dw' Uw' U2 B2 Fw' F L2 Rw Bw2 L2 D2 Uw Fw'
*5. *R2 B' F Lw2 Fw' F L2 Fw2 R2 Uw F D2 Dw' L' Lw2 U' Lw F' Dw R D2 Lw' B2 D R Bw2 Lw' Bw Dw' L' Rw2 Bw' F2 Lw2 Dw2 Lw' R' B' Bw D' F Lw' Dw' U2 L Rw' R B' Fw2 Rw' Dw' Uw' U' Bw' Lw' Uw2 L' Bw Dw Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 B' 3R2 3U' F' L2 2D 2U B 2D 3F' 3R' B' R2 D2 U' R2 2U 2F' D B 3F' 2F' F2 3U' F2 D2 L' 2L2 3R' R2 U2 2L' 3R 2R 2U 2F' 2R R' 2B L2 3R2 3U2 2L 2U' L2 2F 2R2 B' L' U2 3F 2L 2U2 3F' R2 2B' 2U 2L2 B2 2L' 2B 2F' 3U B2 2F2 F' L2 3U' R2
*2. *D' 3U 2B U' L 3F 2L2 2R2 2F 3R 2F' 2L2 D' 2U U2 3F' F' 2R2 F D U L F' D2 2D 2U' 2R U' 2F2 3U' 3R D2 2U 2F2 2L 3R' 2R' B 3F2 2F F D2 2D F' 3U2 L' 3R' 3U2 2U U L2 3F2 D' 2D R' 2D' L2 2L' 3R2 R' D' 2D 3U 2U2 2L2 3R2 2R2 3U' 3R D2
*3. *3U2 2U U2 2F 2R2 B 2L R2 2B2 U' L2 3F2 D2 B2 2L' R B2 3U 2B L' 2L2 D U 2B' D 3F' 2D2 B2 3R2 2B' 3F2 2L' 3R 2F' 2L R 2D2 3U' R 2B2 2F2 L2 2L2 3R' B2 3U2 B2 2R' R' 3F 2U' 2L' 3U' 2L' 3F2 2D2 B' U' 2L 2R2 R2 2F' 3R 2D2 2U' 2B R' B 2R' U'
*4. *2L' B 2B' 2D2 2R2 D' 2F2 F 2L 2B2 2U2 3F2 F D 2D' 2R' 3U' 2B2 2F F 2L2 2R' 2B 3U' 2U' U2 2B 2R2 2F 3R U 2F2 F' 2D' 3R' R2 2B' R2 2D' 2U' 2R 3U' L F2 2L 2D U' 2R2 D' 3F' F 3U2 F2 D' B2 2D' 2U 2L' 2R B 2F F2 U2 2F' L' 2L' 3R2 D 2L 2B'
*5. *3R D' L' B 2L 3R2 R' 2B 2L2 2R 2D U 3R2 3U' 2U2 B L 3R' 2R2 2B R2 U L B2 F2 D' 2U' 3R2 2U U2 B' L' 3R' U' 3R' 2F2 L' 2U2 2B' 2L' 3F' 2L2 3R' 2R2 2U' 2R' B2 2D2 L 3R' D' 3U2 F' 2U 2L2 R 2D2 3U' 2U2 L' 3R2 B 3R2 2R B 3F' D' 2D' 2U' 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B' 2F 2D2 2B' D2 3L U2 3L' F2 2D2 B' 3B' 2F' L 3F' 2R2 3U' 3R 2R' 2U2 U2 L 2R R2 2D' 2U2 B2 L' 2L2 3D2 3L' 3R' 2B D B2 2D 3L D 2L2 2B2 2D' B2 2B' 3D L 2L2 2R R' 2B2 F' 2D 3D2 U 3R2 2R' R2 U' 2B R F' 2R' 3B' 2L' B2 F 2D2 L B' 2F U L2 2L F 3D' L 2B' 3D 3U B2 2L' D 3F 2L' F2 R B 3D2 U' 2F F D L' 2U' B' 2L 2B' 3R' R 3D2 2U
*2. *B' L' 3F 3D U 3B2 2R' 3D' 2R' 3U2 R' 2B L2 3L' 3F 2F' D 2D' 2F' F' L2 2B 3B 2D' 2L 3R R2 2F2 2R' 3U 2U' 3R 2F' D 2B' 2R2 R' 3F' 3U 3R' 3B 2U 3B 3U2 U' 3R' R2 2U 2B' 2U 3R D' 3D L' 2D' L 3B2 D2 L2 3F2 F2 2L2 3L' 2D 3L' 3R 2D' 2U' L2 3R F D 3B2 2D2 2L2 D' 2L2 B' D2 2F2 2L' 3R' F 3U B D2 B 2B' 2F2 2L' 3L D U 2R 2D L' 2L2 3L B' 3D'
*3. *3R2 3D 2B' 3B 2F 3D' U2 3L' B R 2F' F' 3L' B 3D' 3F L2 D' 3D' 2U 2B' L2 3R' D 3B' 3F2 2F2 F2 2D 2U 2R 3D 3L2 3U' L 2B' F2 L 3L' 3R 2R' 3B 3R' B 3U' B 2D' L' 2F2 2U U F' R 2B' R2 D2 3L2 D2 2D2 3D' 3U2 2U2 U2 2R' R F' R2 B2 3B2 D2 3U 3L' 2U2 2L 2D U' 3L2 D B' 2D 2R' 3D 2F R 3F 2U' 3F 3L R 3B' 3R2 D' 2B2 2D 3U' 2U' U F 3D' 3R'
*4. *3R B' 3U2 2U2 3L2 2R2 3F2 2U F D U2 3F' U B 3D' L 2R2 2D' 2B' L2 3L' 3R' 2F2 D' 2U2 2L2 D2 3U' 3L2 3U 2F2 2R' 2U' 2R 3B 2U2 3B' 3R' U' L 3D L2 3D' U2 2R2 F 2L 3R2 2B' 3U 2B 3F2 U 3R' 3B R 3U' 3L 3U' 3B2 2L R B 3F2 2F2 3L' B2 3D2 U2 F' D 3D' 3U 3L' B' D2 2B2 3B' 3F' 2L 2U' 3B' 3F2 2F' F2 L 2R 2B2 U 3L2 2U 2L' R 2D' 2L2 U' 2B2 F 3U2 3R
*5. *3F 2D R' B 2B' 3L' 2B 2D2 3L2 F2 3D 3B 3L 3B' F 2D 3D' 3L2 3D' 2F 3D 3U B' D2 3D' 3U2 3L2 3R 2F 2U 2L2 B2 2B2 D' 2D' 3B' 3D2 2U' 3F' L2 2F' F2 2R 3F' F2 2D' 3U2 2U' 2L D F 2D2 3U' U' 2B 3F' R2 2B2 3B 3D2 F U' 3B' L D2 2U' 3B' 3L F' 3L' U L2 U B' 3L U B2 2D2 U2 L 2U2 3R2 R2 3B' 3L 3B' L' 3L 2B' 3B2 2F L 2L2 3B2 3U' 3L U' 2R' 3U U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U F' R F2 U R' F
*2. *U F2 U F2 R' F R F' U
*3. *F2 R F' R' U R' U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' R U R' F2 B2 R U D2 F L2 B2 U2 D2 F' D2 B D2 B'
*2. *R U2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 R F' U B' D R2 U L' U2 L2 F'
*3. *R F L2 B' D B2 L B2 U R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw D2 U2 Rw2 R' U L R' F R2 Uw Rw' D Uw R' Uw' L D F' Rw2 Uw2 B F' U2 B' Fw2 F' Uw U' Rw2 Fw U2 Fw2 L' R Fw2 D' U2 Fw' R'
*2. *B2 L2 D' Uw' U R' Uw' Rw U Rw2 R D Uw' U' L D2 B F' L2 R' B' F' R2 Fw U2 R2 Fw2 U Fw Uw R2 U' B' D' U L2 Uw R D Uw
*3. *R2 Uw Rw' D2 U F' R D U2 B2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 B Rw' F D Uw2 L R2 D Uw2 L D Uw Rw' Fw L Uw L' D B2 D2 Fw' U' F L' B Fw' L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 R' Bw' Rw' Bw' R2 F2 U' B2 Bw' F Dw' Uw' Lw' F2 L2 R' Fw' U Fw2 Rw' B2 L Dw Rw Uw2 U' F2 Uw' L' Uw' U B' L2 Fw' Rw2 F' L2 R F2 L Lw' Dw Bw' Lw2 R2 U Rw' Bw2 Rw Dw' U' Rw B' D Dw2 Lw2 Uw' L Fw
*2. *B2 Dw' L Rw' Fw' Dw' B Lw' D2 U2 Fw' F L2 R F' D B2 Fw' D U' F D2 Dw' Rw2 F' Rw' U' Rw D2 Dw B' L' B' Rw' Bw' Rw' D Uw' Rw2 R' D B Bw Uw' Lw D2 Dw2 L2 Uw' B Fw2 R' Bw' Dw2 U L D Lw2 Fw2 R'
*3. *Rw2 U L2 Bw' D2 Dw' L2 D Dw' L' U2 B2 F2 Lw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Dw Uw U' B Bw2 F' Lw' Rw Bw' F2 L' Uw' Fw D2 U2 Bw Fw R2 Dw U' Lw R D U' B' D' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' F L2 Fw' R U2 L Fw2 U' Bw' D' B' Rw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 2L2 R 2F' 2U2 R 2D 2L2 D2 2L' 2D B 3F2 2F 3R' D2 U2 L 2L' 3R2 2F' L 2F 2R2 B' D' 2F2 2U' 2R 2D2 U R' U' 2F 2R2 B 2D U' R 2B 2D' 2B2 L 2R2 3U' 2B2 2F2 F' D' R' B R D2 3R2 R' B 2B2 F2 2R2 2F' 2L' 3R2 R D2 2B 2L R D' L 2L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 3B' F2 3U2 B2 2B2 2U B' 3D 2L2 3R 3D F2 D2 3F2 L' 3R 2R' R2 2D 3B 2U 3L2 3R' B L2 3B' 2F2 3D' L F2 R' U2 2R2 B' 3R B' R 2U2 2F' 3D F' 2L2 R D2 3B' 2U' 3F2 F L2 2B2 F' 3R2 3D 2U' R2 B' 2D 3R 3U' 3R' 2D' 2B L' B' 3L B F L2 R2 3U U2 3R2 3D' 3U2 B 2F2 3R 3D' 2B2 L' 3L2 2R2 R 2U 2B2 2L2 2R2 3F' D' L B 2R2 2F2 2U2 3F2 2L 2R2 R2 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' L' U L U R' D' L' U F2 U2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B2 U2 B' L2
*2. *B2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' B U2 R F' U2 R' U' L B' F2
*3. *B2 D F2 R' U2 L' B L B R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D' F2
*4. *U B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' D B' D2 F D B2 L'
*5. *F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 R' B U' L F' U2 F2 U R' B2
*6. *B2 F2 R D2 L' R2 U2 R' B2 L B L2 F' U2 R' U' R2 F' L' F
*7. *L2 F' L2 F' D2 B D2 F2 U2 B R2 D B2 D' R' U2 B R2 D2 U2 R
*8. *B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B' R' U' L2 D F' D2 R' U'
*9. *U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R F' U2 R D U2 R F' D' R B'
*10. *D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L' F R2 B2 D F' U F' L' R2
*11. *R B2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' B' U' F2 D2 R B' R' U' L' B'
*12. *F2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F' L' R2 U2 R U R' F D R'
*13. *B2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B' D2 B2 R B' D L2 D L
*14. *R D2 U2 L F2 L' R D2 B2 L D B R' F' U F2 R' B2
*15. *R2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B2 F R2 D' R B L U R' D R2 U'
*16. *U2 F L' F' U2 F' U' F' D F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 B2 R2 D2 R' B2
*17. *U2 L2 B D2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 R D L D' L U2 R F U' F'
*18. *F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' F' D' U2 L2 B2 L' F R F2
*19. *L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 F' L D U B' D B2 F R D
*20. *B2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B R F' U2 R2 U R B D'
*21. *F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L' D2 R2 B2 F' D F L F R' U' B U2 R'
*22. *L2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 L' F' U' L' D2 F2 R B F' R'
*23. *U R2 D' B' U F R F' L D2 R2 B' L2 B U2 F' U2 B R2 B'
*24. *D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 D B2 U F D' F R' F' D2 U' B U2
*25. *B2 D2 U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 B2 L D' B2 F2 U' L D' B' R2
*26. *D L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 L' U R U2 B' R D F' D2 U'
*27. *U' R' L2 B D' B2 R U2 B R' U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 D
*28. *D2 B2 D2 F L2 F U2 B' D2 F R2 D L U R' U B L' F U' L'
*29. *R' U2 R2 F' B' L' D' F' R U2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 F U2 D2 F R2
*30. *U2 B2 D2 L F2 R F2 D2 L F2 L2 U' B2 D B U' B2 F' L2 B2 R'
*31. *F2 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F' R2 B' U F D' U2 F L' F2
*32. *L' D' R2 D' R' F U' B' L' B D2 F2 R U2 F2 R' L' B2 L' U2 R2
*33. *L2 B' D R' B2 R' U B2 U' D2 R2 B L2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 F'
*34. *L2 F2 L U2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 D' R2 F' R2 B L U R D F2
*35. *U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U L' R2 D L D R F L B
*36. *B2 L2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' L' B U' F' U2 R D2 F D' F
*37. *L2 D F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 U L D B' R B' F U2
*38. *U' B2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' B' L B2 F2 L2 U2 R' B F'
*39. *U' R B2 D' R2 B U2 L' B R2 D B2 D F2 R2 D R2 L2 U B2
*40. *L2 U2 L' D' L2 F U D' B' L2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B' D R D' F2 U B R F' D2 F2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 B2 R2 B2
*2. *R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U' R' B' D' B' L' F D F' D2 R
*3. *D2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 R' U B U' F R U B D'
*4. *L2 U F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 F L' B F' L' R2 U L' U L2
*5. *U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B R B2 L U' F2 U2 F' L' B2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' B' U R2 U L2 B' D2 L' F' U2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2
*2. *D2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F L R F2 D B U' F
*3. *F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' D F' L' F2 U F' R2 U'
*4. *B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 R' D' U' F2 R B D B2 L D2
*5. *D2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D L' B U F R D F2 U' R U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' D' L D2 L' R D' F' D' F'
*2. *F2 R2 F2 U R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R D2 U2 L' B R' F U2 L2 U'
*3. *D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D U' L' D' R2 B2 U' R2 B D R' F2
*4. *L2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 D F2 U L' F' R F' D2 L2 B' L2 D' F'
*5. *R' L U2 R' L B D R2 B L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 U2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L B D2 R2 D L' U F B L' B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2 B2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U'
*3. *L2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L D' L D' L' F U L' R2 F' U'
*4. *D2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw Uw L' Rw2 D' Rw Fw2 L2 D' Uw2 B' Uw L Fw U' R2 U' L Fw' R2 B F Uw2 U L' F' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw F2 R F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R F R U' F U2
*3. *D2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 D' B U' B F2 L' B D2 R2 U'
*4. *Uw B2 L D Rw F' L' Rw D' B' F2 L' F2 L' Fw2 D2 L' R U' R2 Uw Fw2 F2 Uw U' Fw2 F Uw Rw R' D F L R2 Uw U2 L2 Rw Uw' U
*5. *Dw' Uw2 U2 Rw F Lw' Rw' Dw' F2 L D' L R U' L Dw2 L' Rw' R' B' Rw2 Fw' D' L' Uw' U2 L' Dw U Bw' Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 F' Rw2 B2 F D Rw Dw L' R' B' Bw Fw U B2 Fw' L' Dw2 R2 B' Bw' Fw2 Dw' U R Uw2 F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=-1 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' U' B' L R' U l' r'
*2. *L B' U' L B U' R' B U' l' r' b u'
*3. *U B L U' L' R' U L' l' r b' u
*4. *U B' L U' B L' U' R' U' l b u
*5. *U' L R' U L' B' L B' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) /
*2. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (5, 0)
*3. *(0, -4) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, 2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, 4)
*5. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' R' U' D' R D' U' R'
*2. *U' D' L' D' L U' R' D' U'
*3. *D' L' R U D' U' D R'
*4. *D' L' U D U' D R' D' U'
*5. *D' R' U' L' U' D' L' U' D'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 23, 2014)

3x3: (35.42), 29.42, 34.49, 23.36, (28.41) = 30.77
2x2: 9.41, (8.75), 13.43, 9.59, (13.59) = 10.81
4x4: 2:08.23, 2:07.61, (2:52.36), (2:00.00 lol for the exactly 2:00) , 2:28.90 = 2:14.91
2-4 Relay: 3:05.82
2-5 Relay: 8:38.99


----------



## Mikel (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm just wondering, why do people post in the thread versus using the website submission? 

The website submission has been available for a while now and I find it much easier to enter times than posting here. You can easily enter one event, and then come back the next day to enter another one without having to edit a post here.


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 23, 2014)

*2x2*: (3.79), (8.01), 5.86, 6.70, 6.76 = *6.44*
*3x3*: (21.31), (17.56), 19.68, 18.80, 19.90 = *19.46*
*OH*: 31.57, 36.33, (28.61), (36.58+), 34.80
*Pyraminx*: (7.10), 10.63, 10.27, (17.48), 8.39 = *9.76*
*2BLD*: DNF, DNF, 7:19.17 = *7:19.17*. Absolutely epitomises horrendous. The memo just would not stay in my brain.
*3BLD*: DNF, ...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 23, 2014)

My multi took over an hour... it counts it as 19/21 in "1"

Should I put however many were actually done by an hour or leave it?

Edit: Looks it thought I meant 1 second when I put the 1:xx:xx.xx
I guess we're allowed over an hour? 62:37 worked.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 23, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm just wondering, why do people post in the thread versus using the website submission?
> 
> The website submission has been available for a while now and I find it much easier to enter times than posting here. You can easily enter one event, and then come back the next day to enter another one without having to edit a post here.



I forgot my password *facepalm*.

*3x3:* (8.11), 11.20, 10.29, (12.82), 10.56 = *10.68*
*3BLD:* DNF(37.26), DNF(54.35), DNF(1:06.39) = *DNF* Oh dear.
*2BLD:* 12.59, 16.85, 13.92 = *12.59*


----------



## BenjaminW (Apr 23, 2014)

*2x2 :* (8.56), (6.81), 8.53, 7.91, 7.36 *= 7.93*
*3x3 :* 23.86, (25.03), 21.85, 21.24, (21.00) * = 22.32*
*4x4 :* (1:34.71), (1:12.36), 1:24.90, 1:15.15, 1:18.90 *= 1:19.65*
*5x5 :* 3:33.35, (3:07.17), 3:43.61, (3:47.06), 3:15.38 *= 3:30.78*
*OH :* (52.71), 52.47, 49.10, 48.60, (47.63) *= 50.06*
*Feet :* 3:36.09, (3:24.74), 5:45.38, 3:36.00, (6:31.94) *= 4:19.16*
*Relay 2-4 = 1:55.89*
*Relay 2-5 = 5:13.27*
*2x2 BLD* DNF , 20.59 , 1:37.95 *= 20.59*
*3x3 BLD* 6:57.81, 7:41.84, DNF *= 6:57.81*
*Pyraminx :* 15.67, 13.71, (20.35), (13.66), 16.03 * = 15.14*
*Skewb :* (17.52), 18.32, 20.16, (24.69), 21.40 *= 19.96*
*Megaminx :* 3:17.95, 3:32.62, (3:16.94), 3:27.46, (4:05.96) *= 3:26.01*


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 23, 2014)

*2x2x2*: (8.61) 9.75 (11.04) 8.72 8.73 = *9.07*
*3x3x3*: 22.98 (19.39) 20.09 22.17 (23.74) = *21.75* 
*4x4x4*: 1:39.19 (1:29.65) 2:07.19 1:58.31 (2:15.63) = *1:54.90* //Single and Average PB without practise


----------



## pinser (Apr 23, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I'm just wondering, why do people post in the thread versus using the website submission?
> 
> The website submission has been available for a while now and I find it much easier to enter times than posting here. You can easily enter one event, and then come back the next day to enter another one without having to edit a post here.


I accidentally mistyped my password since there is no confirm password box, so I have to post here. 


*2x2x2: 6.52*
1. 6.63 
2. (5.37) 
3. (7.48) 
4. 6.09 
5. 6.84 

*2x2x2 BLD: 1:49.28*
1. 1:49.28
2. (1:30.80)
3. DNF(2:46.29) 


*3x3x3: 27.08*
1. (21.49) 
2. 21.80 
3. (30.32) 
4. 29.17 
5. 30.26

3x3x3 FMC:


Spoiler



52 
_Scramble: L B D2 R2 D L' U F B L' B2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' D2 B2 D'_
F D' R' U M //2x2x2 (5/5)
R U' R B' U2 B L U' L' U B' U' //2x2x3 (12/17)
B' R' B2 R' B R B' U' B U R' B2 R B R' B' //LS (16/33)
R2 D B D' B' B2 R' B' R B R' B' R B R' B' R B' R' //LL (19/52)
Too little time...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 23, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> My multi took over an hour... it counts it as 19/21 in "1"
> 
> Should I put however many were actually done by an hour or leave it?
> 
> ...



Write the number of solved cubes by an hour and time 60:00 (if that works).


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 24, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> I forgot my password *facepalm*.
> 
> *3x3:* (8.11), 11.20, 10.29, (12.82), 10.56 = *10.68*
> *3BLD:* DNF(37.26), DNF(54.35), DNF(1:06.39) = *DNF* Oh dear.
> *2BLD:* 12.59, 16.85, 13.92 = *12.59*





pinser said:


> I accidentally mistyped my password since there is no confirm password box, so I have to post here.
> 
> 
> *2x2x2: 6.52*
> ...



As I have said, a password recovery feature would be appriciated. To get mine(which is a ridiculous password) I had to find odder, but he now goes by carrot. He did not have the authority to look at passwords as that is psjks job. And he is not found on recovering passwords. As far as changing the password I never asked. Still would be a nice feature to have


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 24, 2014)

*2x2 : *4.78, 4.39, 4.78, (5.25), (4.32) = *4.65*
*3x3 : *16.31, (17.95), 14.99, 15.47, (14.52) = *15.59*
*4x4 : *59.07, (1:05.79), 59.13, (52.53), 52.86 = *57.02*
*5x5 : *1:52.10, (1:52.37), 1:47.43, (1:35.75), 1:47.75) = *1:49.09*
*6x6 : *3:03.15, 3:09.25, (3:33.84), (2:50.29), 3:00.79 = *3:04.40*
*7x7 : *4:53.66, (4:15.14), 4:47.60, 4:38.80, (5:00.22) = *4:46.69*
*2x2 BLD : *44.82, DNF, 36.62 = *36.62*
*3x3 BLD : *2:02.93, 2:38.49, DNF = *2:02.93*
*OH : *(36.66), 38.61, 37.85, (1:00.63), 48.46 = *41.64*
*2-4 relay : 1:19.08*
*Clock : *14.99, 15.46, 15.66, (14.70), (18.42) = *15.37*
*Megaminx : *(1:29.92), 1:30.31, (1:40.53), 1:30.82, 1:39.07 = *1:33.40*
*Pyraminx : *(4.83), 7.18, (8.43), 5.47, 5.29 = *5.98*
*Square-1 : *46.26, (34.89), (51.19), 43.31, 44.03 = *44.53*
*Skewb : *9.35, 8.65, (13.10), 12.21, (8.05) = *10.07*


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2014)

*3x3:* (16.13), (12.84), 14.97, 15.18, 13.84 = 14.66
*4x4:* 1:03.32, 1:07.35, (1:25.40), 1:02.25, (53.72) = 1:04.31
*5x5:* (1:43.02), 1:42.94, 1:41.85, 1:35.57, (1:28.30) = 1:40.12
*6x6:* 3:09.66, 3:21.34, (2:56.86), (3:36.92), 3:07.15 = 3:12.72
*7x7:* 4:55.58, (5:37.62), 4:41.18, 4:31.82, (4:17.66) = 4:42.86
*OH:* 34.06, 37.16, (DNF), 31.82, (31.18) = 34.35
*Megaminx:* (2:17.90), 2:00.14, 2:10.67, (1:51.16), 2:06.71 = 2:05.84


----------



## thatkid (Apr 28, 2014)

*MBLD* - 1/4 13:xx.xx = *DNF*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 29, 2014)

Results: congratulations to Iggy, qaz and mycube

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.67 Lapinsavant
 2.81 riley
 3.10 Iggy
 3.73 jaysammey777
 3.92 Neo63
 4.13 Natecuber
 4.54 mycube
 4.65 bacyril
 5.03 CoenRox36
 5.07 CyanSandwich
 5.23 giorgi
 5.46 thatkid
 5.51 qaz
 6.41 pinser
 6.44 notfeliks
 6.80 Schmidt
 7.13 ickathu
 7.22 cubefanatic
 7.76 LostGent
 7.80 ComputerGuy365
 7.86 Mike Hughey
 7.93 BenjaminW
 9.07 MarcelP
 9.19 d4m1no
 9.30 CastroVinas
 10.81 Rocky0701
 13.07 ljackstar
 15.67 mickael
 15.74 Mikel
 16.99 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.46 Lapinsavant
 9.84 riley
 10.68 Tao Yu
 12.49 Natecuber
 13.19 mycube
 13.53 Neo63
 13.55 giorgi
 14.15 bh13
 14.28 Iggy
 14.66 Dene
 15.59 bacyril
 15.92 jaysammey777
 15.97 qaz
 16.09 Spaxxy
 16.97 Mikel
 19.25 CastroVinas
 19.30 Blablabla
 19.46 notfeliks
 19.71 CyanSandwich
 19.75 CoenRox36
 19.97 thatkid
 20.00 ickathu
 21.32 Mike Hughey
 21.75 MarcelP
 22.32 BenjaminW
 22.36 Schmidt
 23.73 LostGent
 24.81 d4m1no
 25.71 cubefanatic
 26.02 pinser
 28.05 ComputerGuy365
 29.39 koops8
 30.77 Rocky0701
 32.13 MatsBergsten
 33.14 mickael
 39.80 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(24)

 37.43 Lapinsavant
 45.36 riley
 50.89 Iggy
 52.76 mycube
 55.38 qaz
 57.02 bacyril
 1:02.38 Neo63
 1:03.21 jaysammey777
 1:04.31 Dene
 1:04.85 thatkid
 1:19.29 Mikel
 1:19.65 BenjaminW
 1:19.71 ickathu
 1:33.37 Mike Hughey
 1:37.27 CyanSandwich
 1:40.19 Schmidt
 1:54.90 MarcelP
 2:01.12 d4m1no
 2:03.87 CastroVinas
 2:09.72 MatsBergsten
 2:11.20 CoenRox36
 2:14.91 Rocky0701
 3:01.09 mickael
 3:53.85 ljackstar
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:20.02 Lapinsavant
 1:33.79 mycube
 1:40.12 Dene
 1:49.09 bacyril
 1:49.60 qaz
 1:50.50 Iggy
 2:16.49 Neo63
 2:30.85 Mike Hughey
 2:33.93 thatkid
 2:37.14 ickathu
 3:04.20 d4m1no
 3:30.78 BenjaminW
 4:46.59 CoenRox36
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:04.40 bacyril
 3:12.72 Dene
 3:45.62 qaz
 7:47.68 d4m1no
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:42.86 Dene
 4:46.69 bacyril
 5:04.84 qaz
 7:43.72 Spaxxy
 DNF d4m1no
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 21.66 riley
 22.02 Lapinsavant
 23.65 mycube
 26.76 Neo63
 27.14 bh13
 27.94 giorgi
 28.72 Iggy
 30.28 qaz
 34.23 notfeliks
 34.35 Dene
 36.21 Spaxxy
 37.54 thatkid
 41.64 bacyril
 42.68 CoenRox36
 50.06 BenjaminW
 1:06.26 CyanSandwich
 1:16.58 d4m1no
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:04.01 qaz
 4:19.16 BenjaminW
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 10.13 Lapinsavant
 12.59 Tao Yu
 15.47 mycube
 18.58 Iggy
 20.59 BenjaminW
 20.73 CyanSandwich
 25.06 Neo63
 27.53 qaz
 28.28 Mike Hughey
 33.07 MatsBergsten
 36.62 bacyril
 38.43 thatkid
 1:49.28 pinser
 2:17.61 mickael
 7:19.17 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 40.39 mycube
 44.64 Iggy
 57.17 CyanSandwich
 1:10.06 qaz
 1:15.44 Mike Hughey
 1:39.78 MatsBergsten
 1:47.48 okayama
 2:02.93 bacyril
 2:11.36 thatkid
 6:57.81 BenjaminW
11:04.65 mickael
 DNF Tao Yu
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:03.17 CyanSandwich
 7:04.83 qaz
 7:24.65 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF thatkid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:17.59 mycube
16:38.56 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
 DNF thatkid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF thatkid
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

19/21 (50:33)  Iggy
17/21 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
8/10 (48:49)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 5:39)  qaz
3/5 ( 6:56)  mycube
1/4 (12:59)  thatkid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:02.95 qaz
 1:07.96 Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:09.03 riley
 1:11.77 mycube
 1:16.68 Iggy
 1:19.08 bacyril
 1:27.15 jaysammey777
 1:31.85 qaz
 1:33.20 Neo63
 1:35.71 thatkid
 1:55.89 BenjaminW
 2:01.06 CyanSandwich
 2:06.16 Schmidt
 2:30.25 CoenRox36
 2:36.60 d4m1no
 3:03.59 MatsBergsten
 3:05.82 Rocky0701
 4:00.00 mickael
 5:11.20 ljackstar
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:35.44 Lapinsavant
 2:58.45 mycube
 3:03.80 qaz
 3:30.01 Iggy
 4:03.78 thatkid
 5:13.27 BenjaminW
 5:44.20 d4m1no
 7:36.93 CoenRox36
 8:38.99 Rocky0701
*Magic*(1)

 2.37 ljackstar
*Skewb*(11)

 8.19 Iggy
 8.52 riley
 9.01 okayama
 10.07 bacyril
 11.02 qaz
 11.94 mycube
 16.13 giorgi
 19.96 BenjaminW
 23.51 CyanSandwich
 24.98 Schmidt
 32.47 d4m1no
*Clock*(5)

 7.93 Perff
 8.40 Natecuber
 12.91 qaz
 15.37 bacyril
 19.32 mycube
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.97 Iggy
 5.98 bacyril
 6.70 cubefanatic
 6.76 giorgi
 7.23 CoenRox36
 7.72 riley
 9.12 qaz
 9.49 jaysammey777
 9.76 notfeliks
 10.48 Schmidt
 11.77 mycube
 14.99 koops8
 15.08 CyanSandwich
 15.14 BenjaminW
 18.55 d4m1no
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:25.08 Iggy
 1:33.40 bacyril
 1:40.66 mycube
 1:42.33 qaz
 2:05.84 Dene
 2:49.23 ickathu
 3:26.01 BenjaminW
 5:38.69 CoenRox36
 DNF Mikel
*Square-1*(6)

 20.59 Iggy
 43.67 qaz
 44.53 bacyril
 56.42 CyanSandwich
 1:02.78 thatkid
 1:16.07 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

25 guusrs
28 okayama
32 Blablabla
41 qaz
52 pinser
57 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

289 Iggy
261 qaz
249 mycube
206 bacyril
193 CyanSandwich
168 Lapinsavant
166 thatkid
159 riley
140 Neo63
119 BenjaminW
114 MatsBergsten
109 Dene
103 jaysammey777
99 CoenRox36
91 giorgi
79 Mike Hughey
79 d4m1no
69 Schmidt
69 Natecuber
68 ickathu
66 notfeliks
60 Tao Yu
52 Mikel
49 bh13
47 pinser
46 Spaxxy
42 CastroVinas
41 cubefanatic
38 MarcelP
37 Blablabla
36 okayama
32 mickael
30 Rocky0701
27 LostGent
22 ComputerGuy365
20 ljackstar
16 guusrs
14 koops8
7 Perff
1 antoineccantin


----------



## Shrey (May 8, 2014)

3X3X3 FMC: (24) D L' D' F' D F D2 L R D' R' F L' F' L D2 R' D' R B U' R' F B


----------

